# Jerry-rigging front fender on disc fork with no crown hole



## jared_j (Jun 11, 2009)

I've got an On One Dirty Disco carbon disc-only frame. Thanks to the arrival of bundle of joy in our family, this bike is gonna serve all-purpose commute duty for the immediate future. I'd like to mount some real fenders on it.

I can figure out how to attach the fenders at all other points using P-clamps. What I can't figure out is how to secure the front fender where it crosses through the fork. 










I've got some ideas, most of which would involve cutting slots into the fenders and doing some sort of figure-8 with zip ties around the legs. I'm cocerned that won't keep the fender 'high' enough though.

Another idea is to mount some p-clamps (with tubes cut underneath to avoid marking up the carbon), but all that's gonna give me is two screw mounts near the legs. I'd have to get some sort of bridge between them through which to screw into the single hole in the fender.

Anyway, if someone has already cracked this nut with a reasonable solution, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## loona (Sep 28, 2012)

use an a-head set crown cap in the hole under fork ?
and attach fender to it ? 
https://www.acbmx.eu/products/a-headset_cap_silver.jpg


----------



## jared_j (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Loona, but no hole under in the underside of the fork crown - solid carbon.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

Large O-ring by itself or combined with a loop of hook-and-loop strip up to the brake hanger. Put some old inner tube on the fender if it's metal to avoid scratching the carbon.

I'll see if I took a picture of mine which is setup that way during non-cross season.


----------



## loona (Sep 28, 2012)

add front pannier rack to fork,,and fasten fender to rack ?


----------



## Chocolatebike (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm not sure that it counts as a real mud guard (fender) but I've fitted Race Blade XLs to my DD with front and rear extension pieces from some old Crud Catchers that I had:-


12-10-08 Dirty Dirty Disco 2 by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr

The picture makes them look a little ungainly (No **** Sherlock) but they're not aligned correctly. Most of the time the guards are more uniformly close to the tyres (front and rear). The picture was taken the day after a 210km (but 280km with to/from the start/finish) Audax. There was a trail section. It was muddy. My shoe covers were mostly dry and clean.
I've attached the Crud Catcher extensions to the front and rear of the front mudguard by drilling through the Race Blade and then using the Crud plastic bolts to attach the extensions.
At the back I've done the same for the rear most extension and there's a Crud piece attached to the seat-tube that overlaps with the Race Blades to help keep the front mech clean.
I'm happy with the results.



.


----------



## jared_j (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Chocolate. I may try a modification like this. I've steered clear of the fenders you run out of fear that the mounts would be fiddly and/or not durable. I'm also concerned about them being so close together as to make the fenders rattle more than if they were mounted traditionally.

I'd really appreciate you weighing in on how noisy / annoying this setup is (especially compared to a more traditional setup, if you have such experience). I'm new to the fender game and am worried that they'll be noisy / rattly / irritating. It is sacrilege (in my eyes) to do this to a racing bike as it is, but it is in the name of function and necessity on my end.


----------



## Rainerhq (Jun 22, 2011)

Did this job today: Dirty Disco + SKS Longboard


----------



## Chocolatebike (Feb 28, 2011)

jared_j said:


> Thanks Chocolate. I may try a modification like this. I've steered clear of the fenders you run out of fear that the mounts would be fiddly and/or not durable. I'm also concerned about them being so close together as to make the fenders rattle more than if they were mounted traditionally.
> 
> I'd really appreciate you weighing in on how noisy / annoying this setup is (especially compared to a more traditional setup, if you have such experience). I'm new to the fender game and am worried that they'll be noisy / rattly / irritating. It is sacrilege (in my eyes) to do this to a racing bike as it is, but it is in the name of function and necessity on my end.


I've had very few issues with these guards.
From time to time (perhaps every 5 rides) I have to reposition them slightly to keep them clear of the wheel. I've a feeling that this is partly because they get nudged when I park my bike up with lots of others.
The conventional guards on my tourer are more rigid and I've never had to tweak them.
One of the pluses of my DD setup is that I can remove the guards in ~30 seconds and replace them in a minute or so.
Living where I do, I can't imagine taking them off before April.

I don't worry about the image of guards on a "racing" bike. In fact I think it says "Rule 9" very eloquently.
I'm certainly more likely to go out for a ride if I know that I'm not going to get a dirty water/grit enema.



.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

mine is the gold standard for both looks and elegant design, plus very aero


----------

